# How to add many IPV6 ips ? Adding rc.conf aliases  just hangs server



## aqqaqq (Jul 5, 2020)

What is the proper way to enable FreeBSD to listen on lets say 4000 IPv6?
Adding 4000 them at rc.conf as `ifconfig_igb0_aliasXXXX=... "` just hangs my server after  /etc/netstart
All ip's are from 1 subnet but they are not sequential .


----------

